

Ask HN: 13" Retina MacBook Pro, is it worth? - alpb

I tried 15" Retina on Apple Store several times and liked it but now 13" MBP Retina (8gb ram + 128gb ssd) is $1700 which I consider pretty affordable.  (I'll return my brand new MB Air to buy this.)<p>How would 13" Retina look like, what would be its resolution (specs not available on Apple online store afaik) and do you think is it worth?
======
redspark
Can't speak for the 13.3" retina, but I recently upgrade from a 2010 13.3" MBP
to a 15" retina. The retina was a bonus from a client for finishing a big
project ahead of schedule. The speed was the major selling point for me. In
fact I almost didn't want the screen, but since it was free I went ahead and
got it. The speed is incredible compared to a spinning HD, but the screen is
simply amazing. I look at my old MBP and the screen is harder to read. The
strain on my eyes has been reduced as I get far fewer headaches with the new
screen.

TLDR; Going from a spinning HD to SSD is worth it. Once you have the screen
you will wonder how you dealt without it, but I still wouldn't pay that
premium out of my own pocket.

------
marklabedz
Worth it? How do you use your laptop? Do any of the features provide
additional/incremental value to you? As with the majority of goods, value (and
therefore, worth) is highly subjective.

EDIT: For me, the 13" Retina MBP does nothing that I wish I could accomplish
with my 2011 13" MBP with 8 gigs of RAM and an SSD. It doesn't make anything
that I currently do faster/easier/better. Therefore, not much incremental
value to me. When I look to buy my next laptop, the Retina series (if its
still a different product line by then) will be at the top of my list. I'd
love to buy a laptop with an SSD, RAM and that wonderful screen - they just
don't provide enough value to overcome the acquisition cost for me.

------
ixacto
It has integrated hd4000 and an i5. This is pushing 2560x1600... I think I
will wait to rev 2.

~~~
infinii
You think rev2 will have an Nvidia GPU? Unlikely, but you're welcome to wait
for that perfect pc.

Is it me or did they finally remove the superdrive?

------
UnoriginalGuy
Depends what you're using it for.

A Retina laptop might be pretty annoying if you plan on running Windows on it.
As Windows gives you literal resolution rather than converting it into a DPI
increase (i.e. Windows makes everything REALLY tiny).

